# Bumps in spay scar



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Bonnie was spay six an a half weeks ago. She’s doing a lot better! We noticed these Lumps about a week in. Vet said probably just a reaction to the adhesive and it would go away on it’s on. Now we’re this far in and she’s pretty much back to normal but the lumps are still there. I’ve gently rubbed my hand over them. Doesn’t seem like it hurts her. Should I take her in or is this common?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks a little like a keloid in a human. 
As long as it isn't large enough for her organs to strangulate or is not full of pus or bothering her, if give it time


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't see any gap in the incision but am concerned about the sign of blood/redness. With the length of the hair on the tummy it would appear this was done a few weeks ago. If this is the case I would certainly have it checked. Vet's don't charge for follow up so let them take a look and clean it up a little.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

It can also be a reaction to the stitches. Our male had that. I sent a pic to the vet and he said he'd walk me through 'expressing' them or I could bring in and he'd do it for free. Needless to say, I was NOT the one that did it.


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Cjm said:


> It can also be a reaction to the stitches. Our male had that. I sent a pic to the vet and he said he'd walk me through 'expressing' them or I could bring in and he'd do it for free. Needless to say, I was NOT the one that did it.


thank you I think I’ll definitely take her in! I know she had a reaction that he addressed at her follow up, but it’s not going away and it’s bothering me lol not so much her


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> Looks a little like a keloid in a human.
> As long as it isn't large enough for her organs to strangulate or is not full of pus or bothering her, if give it time


I’m not really sure how to check if their full of puss :/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a reaction to the internal sutures, basically an infection. She needs antibiotics, and if your vet has it cold laser therapy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It looks like what the old folks call 'proud flesh'..we call it granulation tissue... and is a reaction to the internal sutures. It needs zinc and antibiotics.

Here's an article on this in horses- it's kinda atypical in dogs- Equine Proud Flesh Problems
realize the pics are of extreme cases on a much larger animal


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Forgot to tell you guys we took her to the vet and 240 dollars later we came home with antibiotics and a cream to put on. And a re shaved belly lol!
Definitely was an allergic reaction to internal sutures. We go in 10 days to recheck and see if he feels like they need surgically removed! So fingers crossed they go away.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Glad you had it looked at! Keeping fingers crossed all is well this time.


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Glad you had it looked at! Keeping fingers crossed all is well this time.


 Thank you! She’s a trooper doesn’t seem fazed by it at all! But she is running a low grade fever.


----------

